# far cry cd key?



## shadow689 (Mar 16, 2003)

when logging into the multiplayer for the first time it asks u for a cd key. problem is i cant find it?? usually their on the back of the cd case or at the very least inside the case. but nope.... where is my lost cd key???


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have a look in your registry

Try HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ubi


----------



## shadow689 (Mar 16, 2003)

it's not there...


----------



## ping88 (Apr 6, 2004)

download 1 from the net or a peer t peer if u cant find it...or call the provider of the disc


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

We don't provide info like that here, ping, 

The information will be on the pc if the software is installed

Try HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ubi


----------



## shadow689 (Mar 16, 2003)

im not trying to get a free cd key, especially for the fact that i HAVE the game i bought a copy. and i dont doubt ur knowledge but, it is defiently installed and there is no ubisoft in the hkey current ursers software folder. unlessi haven't been playing far cry for the past 3 days ?? :x


----------



## shadow689 (Mar 16, 2003)

it was under crytek :/


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have you found the cd key there?

I didn't think for one moment that you were looking for a free cd key


----------



## doghart (Dec 20, 2001)

it's also on the back of the 28 page user guide inside with the 5 discs. Just below the splinter cell ad.


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

im sure their is a cd key cahgner/shower for farcry


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

did you find it?


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

cd changers are for people that have illegal game copies as if you own the game you only need one cd key per game per machine. the reg idea to find key should work. if it dont the only only item i can suggest. is to contact manufacture as any other method is agianst forum rules


----------



## Horowitz (Apr 10, 2004)

Yikes narc city around here, lighten up!


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

Horowitz said:


> Yikes narc city around here, lighten up!


the rules are there so that the web site cannot be in any danger for liaility.

i for one hqate the game pirates because of them prices of games go up, and i used to be able to back up games and run my games off of my backups so the original cd is protected. i cannot do this no more.


----------



## shadow689 (Mar 16, 2003)

yes i found it, no i wasn't trying to get a free key lol, i was trying to find mine, b/c only a few games i have seen have it in the manual. or im just behind on times ;D


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

i know you wernt, i was yelling at the others


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Haaahhahaha, narc....oh man, that's the best word ever.

Anyway, I have a feeling this is going to turn into that Counterstrike CD Key thread, getting thousands of views off of Google...so in case that does happen....

*THERE ARE NO FarCry CD-KEYS IN THIS THREAD*


----------



## aolsux (Apr 28, 2004)

this thread should be closed -- we do not support this kind of discussion here, sorry


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

No, the thread is fine....it's just the potential that the thread could become. The original question was perfectly fine, they had a real copy of FarCry, and they needed to get their CDkey....they weren't looking for a new key or anything, they just had to find out what their current key was. That is not illegal. It's just that when people who are looking for CD keys search Google, this site typically comes up, as it has with the Counter Strike CD-key....a thread was posted about how to change the CS key, and it got 80,000 views, most of them from people searching for a CS CD key. As long as no one is saying where to get a CD key, or how to make your own, or an actual CD-key, this thread is fine.


----------



## ///m_spec (Jan 18, 2004)

why have CD keys been introduced because surely game manufacturers can just code the game to run without the CD. Either way even if you do lend it to someone, then only one of you can play it at any one time. if you see what i mean.

I don't think they should be abolished and should remain until a better system comes out that can solve the problem of piracy.


----------



## GLiO (Dec 12, 2002)

CD-Key Changers are a quick and easy way to view your CD Key if you've lost the documentation. I legally own three copies/cdkeys of Half-Life and I have a CD Key changer for it. Theres nothing wrong with them, as long as you use them appropriately.


----------



## pimpster (Nov 18, 2001)

Is this my ip 

CD key deleted.


----------



## amdhuey (Aug 23, 2003)

this is hellarious there are 5,232 views for a 22 post thread. those cdkey moochers need to get a life.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

talk about site publicity... no need for ads when you have threads like these, that's for sure!


----------



## carbon2848 (Jul 15, 2003)

hmmmm, i wonder when i signed up for this site....


----------



## tuffguy (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey, I've got an idea!! Let's make this thread usefull by telling HOW you found the cd key. I bought far cry from newegg and it did not come with a manual, and a cd key was not needed to install. I've searched my registry and so far unable to find it. All five cds came in paper envelopes so with no labels.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

tuffguy, you only need the CD key to play online...when you try to play online, it will ask for your key. It won't be anywhere in the registry, because you didn't put it in. If you're certain that you didn't get a CD key, all you can really do is call Newegg or Ubisoft.


----------



## vandal_tbh (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, I'm probably an idiot, but I am having the same problem. I bought a copy of the game from Best Buy a while ago. I keep all my games in a CD case and get rid of the jewel boxes. I usually keep the manuals, but I can't find the Far Cry one. I installed the game a long time ago and can't remember if I used the CD KEY to install it or not.
I've tried looking in the registry, but I'm not sure if I did it right or not. I used regedit and found the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/crytek/farcry folder, but I don't see any cd key. The only 2 things in there is something that says (default) and one the says PATCHVERSION. Is there another way to look in the registry?
I own this game legally, but I don't think I'm doing this right - can someone help a brother out?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vandal_tbh (Nov 9, 2006)

Nevermind - I finally found the stupid book with the key on it. Man I hate CD KEYS. Here's a question, why don't they print the keys right on the disks? Why do they go out of their way to make it easy for honest, paying customers to lose them?


----------

